# Corporate show people: What is a "green onion"?



## derekleffew (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd never heard this before today, and the cue caller was too busy for me to ask the origin.


----------



## shiben (Jul 31, 2010)

Got any context? According to wikipedia, a "green onion" might refer to a scallion, A song, an album containing the aforementioned song, an Israeli band, or a parking cop in the city of montreal. However, none of these seem to make any sense.


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 31, 2010)

I have done about a hundred corporate shows and I have not heard of this, except for the song ?
Was it a lighting or a spot cue ?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 2, 2010)

WooferHound said:


> ...Was it a lighting or a spot cue ?


Relates to a presenter.


----------



## jwl868 (Aug 2, 2010)

I’ve got two GUESSES:

First: As a derisive term, a presenter who is so horrible that he figuratively brings tears to the audience's eyes.

Second: As “insider’s” term (along the lines of a “closer”), a presenter who literally brings the audience to tears, to loosen up the purse-strings and open up the wallets. I’m thinking United Way campaigns.


Or not.

[My only other idea was an onion with no carbon footprint.]

Joe


----------



## zuixro (Aug 2, 2010)

Green coat, white shirt.


----------



## jstroming (Aug 3, 2010)

Code 80...........


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2010)

jstroming , I suspect you are on the right track. Care to elaborate?


----------



## photoatdv (Aug 6, 2010)

What is code 80?


----------



## jstroming (Aug 8, 2010)

"Code 80" is a way to let people your on Clearcom with know that someone (producer, tour manager, that hot chick in the front row, etc) is on headset and to keep your comments kosher.

Green Onion must be a local venue or shop thing. I've never heard that term used.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 8, 2010)

jstroming said:


> "Code 80" is a way to let people your on Clearcom with know that someone (producer, tour manager, that hot chick in the front row, etc) is on headset and to keep your comments kosher.


I've always heard used "COH" for that. I thought you were refering to "exit code 80," a programming term.

What it was, was, if a presenter exceeded the time on his/her countdown clock, (presentation timer) after one minute over they would play music under to get the person to wrap up and end. The production company called this "green onioning the presenter" or giving him the "green onion." Most likely originated with one person in the production company, and has yet to be widely adopted, (unlike bio break).


----------

